# Is going from a Classic to a Piccino an 'upgrade'?



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This piccino has appeared on ebay and was considering bidding. I dont think it is an absolute bargain so i'm pretty relaxed about missing out.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182068156782?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It is the older version, which I prefer over electronic buttons. My concern is that it is still has a small boiler and the inability to descale easily will be annoying. It is located in London, so i know it has hard water in it, but the owner appears to have used filters.

Considering that my Gaggia has a brass group, PID, integrated shot timer, easy access to spare parts, and generally a simpler machine, Do any Piccino owners believe that this would actually be an upgrade?


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I own both and get better results from my Classic, having swapped the steam arm for a Rancillio one. If I was spending the money again I'd add a PID to the Classic. Cheers.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

So the Piccino listing *was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing*

*
*under the pretext Fracino was the wrong spelling ?

I did not think it 299 was a particularly competitive price, since with the marring on the stainless

and portafilter it looked as though it had had a hard (jiff'ed?) life, branded utube video was strange too

however it would have been interesting to see the tank.

I have seen sellers do this several times and do not understand whether you can only do it if you have no

bids ? in which case I guess you should always throw in a low bid if you are genuinely interested ? (but

will thus reveal your hand )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can always cancel an auction, but there is a cancellation fee.

It is very common for the seller to receive a message to purchase for a set price and remove the auction to avoid fees, which are significantly higher than the cancellation fee. There is obviously a risk the buyer will not come through and the cancellation fee will come out of the sellers pocket.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

I have had both machines and I love my Piccino, however your classic is well specced. As long as you don't rush the coffee making process the Piccino produces excellent results. I do have one of the newer machines.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Rolo. I'm getting the impression that it is a slight upgrade, but I don't think this particular machine is worth it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Piccino should be a major upgrade over the Classic based purely on the size of the boiler and group and the machines ability to maintain temperature during brew.

I find it difficult to believe that the Classic will regularly produce better shots than the Piccino.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Dylan, this follows my logic but they don't seem to be popular enough on the forum to have many people commenting and praising it.

My preference leans towards an SBDU like the Bezzera Unica or Isomac Zaffiro, but this is simply based on aesthetics and not performance.

This Piccino has been re-listed again at the same price just to tempt me again...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Piccino has a relatively small boiler at 0.3l (same as the Rancilio Silva) but its nearly 3x the capacity of the Gaggia I think.

I think there are a few Piccino users on the forum, if you are lucky they will spot the thread and offer opinions!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I think there are a few Piccino users on the forum, if you are lucky they will spot the thread and offer opinions!


Just spotted it and.......

Before my Piccino I had a Gaggia Select (which is pretty well a Classic without a solenoid).

Quality/Feel - The Piccino wins hands down.... It weighs "a ton" vs the Gaggia. Everything feels much more substantial (which must help thermal-mass/temp stability etc)

Espresso: Well they both make espresso and I am not totally convinced there is much difference in making a shot

BUT on the Piccino I have knocked out unto 4 shots with only the weigh, grind tamp pause between shots and each has been a decent shot.

Similar attempts with the Gaggia seemed to struggle with the 2nd shot - basically noticeably "colder".... on the few occasions I made multiple shots with the Gaggia I basically dished up one... then served it up (in another room) before the weigh, grind routine etc.

Steaming: The Gaggia could barely steam.... well it could make the milk in a small jug hot - enough for one flat-white but that's about it. tbh I didn't really even bother much as I couldn't "practise" with one cup-wait-one cup-wait etc

With the Piccino I can "boil" a big jug of milk then empty it out and "boil" another one... I did this (before I even practiced steaming/texturing) in order to make a couple of Hot Chocolates when I first got it.... i.e. Get the milk very hot (not actually boiling but getting there) and then mix in with choice/cocoa powder (and one sister seeing me make one for another demanding I make her one....).

So if you make one shot of espresso and thats it then possibly the Piccino isn't better (or needed)......

but in any other measure I'd say it wins hands down.....


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Drewster! This sounds like great advice. I tend to make a flat white for my wife and I each morning, but rarely anything more than that. Pulling multiple shots is a very rare occurrence.

The steam power with the PID set to 150 degrees works quite nicely, and manages to do the milk for the 2 drinks well enough, but certainly could be improved!

I have plans to include a preheater reservoir against the classics boiler to improve thermal stability further and the current mods I've done make my wife very happy with her morning coffee, so she is reluctant to upgrade.

Have you done anything regarding descaling yours? Moving back to Australia makes this aspect a little concerning for me since I can't send it back to the factory.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't done any descaling - I only use Volvic.

I got the machine 2nd hand and it didn't "appear" to need descaling.

There was no obvious scaly stuff or visible signs anywhere - the machine appeared to be sparkly and clean (I think the seller said only Volvic as well but don't quote me it was a while ago).

I actually have a bigger problem at the moment where the steaming side has packed up completely - but as I work away in the week and I've had busy weekends I haven't even managed to even take the lid of for a shufti let alone think about what I'll do if it isn't a blindingly obvious fix...

I am still knocking out espresso without apparent problem although I have been mainly drinking V60 as much quicker etc just to flick on the kettle and then do my prep while it boils....


----------

